# possible heater core fix!!!



## bert06040 (Feb 10, 2011)

I own a 2005 Passat GLX with Climatronic, and for the past several winters, like many, I too have been driving around with absolutely no heat. After searching far and wide online for a solution to this problem I found that alot of people recommended using CLR to flush the heater core. So last fall I decided on going the CLR route but was only able to get a little bit of crap out of the heater core; it was really no use. I knew I couldn't spend another New England winter without heat, and the thought of dropping a $1,000 on a new core made me cringe; but something had to be done. So this week I stumbled across two bottles of Prestone Flush + Cleaner at Walmart for $2.50 a bottle, which I had never used before. I got home and flushed out the engine block and blew out all coolant from the heater core. I then, according to the instructions, poured a whole bottle of Prestone in the reservoir and topped it off with water. I drove the car like that. The next day, I flushed out the block and core. The water came out really dirty looking. I then poured the second bottle of Prestone into the core and let it sit in there for about 30 minutes. No water. Just Prestone Flush + Cleaner. I then hooked a sprinkler hose to the inlet port on the core and put it on full blast. There was so much crap coming out of the core. I alternated from the inlet and the outlet several times. I found that by swiftly turning the water on and off it kind of created rapid pumping rather than a constant flow. And that pumping helped get even more crap out of the core. After doing this for about an hour I connected the lines from the engine to the core and ran it with water putting pressure on the core by revving the engine. I also alternated the lines coming from the engine to the core and revved the engine. I did this for about a half hour. I then flushed everything out for a good 20 minutes. I got a new bottle of G12 and mixed it 50/50 with distilled water and topped off the engine. I bled the engine of all air. Long story short........I have tons of heat now. And I mean it gets very hot in the car now and really fast. I'm not suggesting anyone do this, and am not saying that this will work for everyone, but it did work for me. And it worked well. Here is a picture of what came out of the heater core. Just a bit larger than a Lindt chocolate ball. Lol. :facepalm: Hopefully it will work for you too. Hopefully this solves the problem for good. :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## bert06040 (Feb 10, 2011)

Update. New England temperature dropped to 42 degrees this morning. So far so good. The interior of the car warmed right up.


----------

